# E-Tandems



## biking_fox (6 Sep 2022)

Had a test ride on Circe's E-Helios Steps which was great fun. I foresee one of these in our future. I'm not sure that Di-2 auto shifters are really necessary but it was amusing to hear them beep up and down. We had an issue when we managed to get out of pedal sync, - the captain has the motor on the bottom bracket which has a freewheel, but the stoker didn't. This caused quite a bit of wobble. I'm thinking we get a stoker freewheel fitted too, so at least correcting the sync should be easier.

Has anyone tried other e-tandems? Anything particularly better or worse to take note of or consider?


----------



## Sixmile (27 Oct 2022)

If Tandems are like hen's teeth, then I don't know what e-tandems would be. I've never seen one in the flesh but if ever there was a bike that needed a little extra push at times, it's a tandem.


----------



## biking_fox (7 Nov 2022)

Here's the beauty. Sadly OtherHalf I both had a (not the) lurgy all weekend so she's not been ridden far yet. 250W motor which isn't that much kick with both of us on, but enough of a boost to be helpful. Fully Di2 with an 11sp Alpine hub, which is silly but great fun.


----------



## biking_fox (14 Nov 2022)

Finally managed to go for a ride - 10mile round trip for sunday lunch. A few wobbles, but we're both getting the hang of it. Although I don't really notice the motor kicking in that much, I certainly do when it stops helping at 15.5mph. Riding home after beer with lunch was no worse so that's an extra win! Although we've both tandem'd before, I still need to work on more communication, and we need to practise starting a bit more. with both bottom brackets having free-wheels we can get out of sync but stoker just coasts until we're together again.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Dec 2022)

If you ever get frustrated with 15.5mph assist limit 

https://www.speedbox-tuning.com/for-shimano


----------



## mustang1 (22 Dec 2022)

biking_fox said:


> Finally managed to go for a ride - 10mile round trip for sunday lunch. A few wobbles, but we're both getting the hang of it. Although I don't really notice the motor kicking in that much, I certainly do when it stops helping at 15.5mph. Riding home after beer with lunch was no worse so that's an extra win! Although we've both tandem'd before, I still need to work on more communication, and we need to practise starting a bit more. with both bottom brackets having free-wheels we can get out of sync but stoker just coasts until we're together again.



It's funny you mention "communication". Not suggesting this is you or anything but it just occurred to me that couples should get a tandem because each accused the other of not communicating well, so a tandem could put a couple on the right path!

Funny how these threads go into all sorts of tangents. But I don't want to hijack it, as you were! Back on topic....


----------

